
Telegraph - tiagocorrea
http://telegra.ph/
======
x1798DE
What is this? There is zero explanatory information, no privacy policy, but
terms of service. Presumably I can publish something? To whom?

~~~
nblumoe
It's a new service by Telegram: Telegram.org launches Telegraph -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13017604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13017604)

Not much more information in the announcement either though.

------
sova
Lovely.

Very simplified interface, easy to share your published story. Does the edit
feature work based on IP address or can anybody edit the story I've created?

~~~
surye
Based on a cookie, but Telegram integrated login coming soon per their
twitter.

------
_Chief
Please use https.

